# What model Brodie is this?



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't know anything about Brodies, but I cannot find a model name on this. Shimano XT, Tange tubing, U brake. Nice stem, is that a Brodie?
Scotty


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

What sort of cut of the final auction price are we talking about?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

None for you, dick.


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

looks like a climbmax!!

dunno for sure....


UD


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

looks like a climbmax!!

dunno for sure....


UD


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

That is an '89 ClimbMax. The TBG sticker & the P2 fork tell all...

Late '89 Brodie switched from Tange MTB to Prestige.

The stem is a Nitto. It was a standard with the build kit which came with that bike.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Stig and Umma! I have never even seen a Brodie in person before. Looks like a pretty decent bike. This one was ridden alot. Too bad one of the bar ends are bent.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> This one was ridden alot.


Wow! Ridden a lot and maybe by me. I had a couple like this and that looks like one of them, with some parts changed out. Want to sell it back?

Oh, and someone else covered off the details. 1989 Brodie ClimbMax. Serial number in the 4000s, if I recall correctly.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

All the parts look stock to me but what do I know. Where is the SN? Contact me by email about selling it. I don't want the mods kicking my butt.


----------



## pbarclay (Feb 13, 2007)

Same question: I have a Brodie from around the same era. What model is it?

Details, when I bought it 4 years ago: Full first "rapid fire" generation XT. XTII U-brake. Gatorblade fork. Kona-style stem (very similar to a Joe Murray Velocity). "Art department" paint. No serial number that I can find. No seat tube collar / reinforcement. TIG'd front triangle / brazed rear triangle. Ovalized top, down, and seat tubes (need to check). Most of the decals were worn off when I got it, but it had a custom Brodie "concept" tubing decal on the seat tube. Or something like that.

I've replaced pretty much everything on it with m900, added drop bars, and now use it as an off-road touring bike. The paint was in rough shape when I got it, and I'm debating sending it to Joe Bell or Chris Dekerf... just need to settle on a color. Does anyone have any suggestions re. painting the gatorblade fork? Does it need to be taken apart?








</a>

More photos.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

pbarclay said:


> Same question: I have a Brodie from around the same era. What model is it?
> 
> ....Ovalized top, down, and seat tubes (need to check). Most of the decals were worn off when I got it, but it had a custom Brodie "concept" tubing decal on the seat tube. Or something like that.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions re. painting the gatorblade fork? Does it need to be taken apart?


If all tubes are ovalized it was probably made of tange concept tubing, so it is probably a catalyst. Serial number should be on the BB shell.

As for painting the fork, a good painter should be able to mask the crown and do a good paint job on it.


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

*Gatorblades........*

just put some gatorblades on the soverign.........could be sweet........needsome moe parts to get her up and running........

ud


----------



## cdngrimpeur (Oct 27, 2007)

definitely a climbax - i lusted for one of these bitd


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Barends arent bent, that is the long version of the Answer barends. (pic is hard to tell though) I vote for them mounted upside down.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

One of the coolest (and only) vintage bikes @ veloswap for certain. Glad you grabbed it.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> I don't know anything about Brodies, but I cannot find a model name on this. Shimano XT, Tange tubing, U brake. Nice stem, is that a Brodie?
> Scotty


That is now mine.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

Very nice bike. Brodies are very desirable to me.

On the stem: I see some resemblance with a Tioga Mountaineer (by Nitto) I have. Same shaft & also black chrome.










Different is that the that cable works with a pulley vs internal routing, there is another bar clamp ...and of course the one on the Brodie is fillet brazed, what is another nice touch.

Those are nice stems.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

So early Konas was called TBG also, is early Brodie and Kona the same brand?


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

TBG was a distributer. The Bicycle Group.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

surlytman said:


> TBG was a distributer. The Bicycle Group.


TBG distributed Kona, Brodie and even Merlin (for one year). Joe Murray et al actually raced Brodies, but they were sometimes disguised as Konas. Actually, the 1990 TBG/Kona catalogue shows Kona-jerseyed riders on Brodies. See it here.


----------



## 3nf (Oct 29, 2005)

Somebody was selling that Brodie on Denver Craigslist a couple of weeks ago for about $100. I was tempted...


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

3nf said:


> Somebody was selling that Brodie on Denver Craigslist a couple of weeks ago for about $100. I was tempted...


I don't ever let myself "give into temptation"


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

banks said:


> That is now mine.


and i owned it for a few hours


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2011)

wow, some nostalgic bikes you guys have there!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I have Ummadumma's Sovereign now. If you want to see what it looks like now Ryan, check out this link.. 

Brodie Blog » Rebuilding the Classic Handbuilt Sovereign

It has a 110/10 deg. Syncros stem on it now. Go Canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks DFA, I definitely saw your blog article... There's not many of those beautiful Sovereigns floating around anymore...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Had a Gt Karakoram, 90 and it used the same tubing and color scheme.coincidence or rip off?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a little before my time at Brodie, but I believe it might be a non-brodie with a "brodie" decal on it. If you look at the downtube picture, you can see outlines of a "brodie" sticker... I believe the decals we used were under the clearcoat otherwise it had vinyl decals which didn't have an outline around it like the image above.


----------

